# Obsolete or maybe an antique



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Anyway I bet some never heard of or saw the ones below ...*

*When the installer had to make the flare on gas-tight.*

*Makes you think back a few years ??? (15 to 20)?*


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Is that for trac-pipe?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> Is that for trac-pipe?


Yep.

Also known as gas pex. :laughing:

I still have a set laying around here somewhere.


----------

